# Installation d'une imprimante Samsung, help !



## Mafersen (1 Février 2010)

Je m'échine depuis hier soir à installer cette maudite imprimante ! 

Pour info d'abord:
iMac OS 10.4.11
Imprimante Samsung CLP-315

Quand je clique pour ajouter une imprimante, j'ai bien la fenêtre de configuration qui s'ouvre. Mon imprimante apparait bien aussi dans la liste.
Mais dans "Imprimer via", il  n'y a pas "samsung", alors je suis certes allée chercher les drivers, mais le bouton "ajouter" reste désespérement grisé.

Je me permets donc de vous appeler à la rescousse !!


----------



## boninmi (2 Février 2010)

Question idiote: une fois le  driver installé (disponible sur le site Samsung jusqu'à Mac OS 10.6, donc ça serait surprenant que ça ne marche pas) as-tu bien connecté et allumé l'imprimante ? Que donne un essai d'impression de n'importe quoi (souvent la reconnaissance de l'imprimante est immédiate) ?


----------



## Mafersen (3 Février 2010)

Oui, elle est bien  connectée et allumée. 

Drivers téléchargés depuis le site de Samsung.

Je ne peux rien imprimer.

Quand je vais dans "Autre" (ou je ne sais plus quoi, dans la liste des marques, il n'y pas Samsung, donc je fais "Autre"). Et alors, il faut sélectionner quoi ? Je sélectionne le driver téléchargé, mais rien ne se passe. Il faut faire autre chose ?


----------



## boninmi (3 Février 2010)

Sur l'imprimante elle-même, il n'y a pas un bouton et voyant genre "Select" qui serait dans une mauvaise position (voir le mode d'emploi de l'imprimante) ? On cherche parfois pendant des heures dans un cas de ce genre.

Autre point: c'est apparemment une imprimante réseau. Il n'y a pas (toujours sur l'imprimante) un tableau de configuration (voir mode d'emploi) pour lui dire si tu y accèdes en direct ou par un réseau ? (ton "via ..." fais songer à ça)


----------



## Mafersen (3 Février 2010)

Non rien de tout cela. 

Je sèche et ça m'agace, car j'adore mon mac car justement je n'ai jamais galéré pour installer le moindre appareil. 
Ma précédente imprimante était une HP, pas de souci pour l'installer.
Ici, je ne sais pas ce qui coince: le fait que Samsung ne soit pas dans la liste de marques d'imprimante dans la configuration ? est-ce possible aussi, vu que cette imprimante était auparavant branchée sur PC, que ce soit ça qui coince ?


----------



## boninmi (4 Février 2010)

Je sèche aussi, d'autant plus que je ne suis pas chez moi, et sur un PC  , ce qui ne me permet pas de vérifier grand chose. Bon courage


----------



## fau6il (4 Février 2010)

Mafersen a dit:


> Non rien de tout cela.
> 
> Je sèche et ça m'agace, car j'adore mon mac car justement je n'ai jamais galéré pour installer le moindre appareil.
> Ma précédente imprimante était une HP, pas de souci pour l'installer.
> Ici, je ne sais pas ce qui coince: le fait que Samsung ne soit pas dans la liste de marques d'imprimante dans la configuration ? est-ce possible aussi, vu que cette imprimante était auparavant branchée sur PC, que ce soit ça qui coince ?



_Si tu as téléchargé le premier driver pour Mac, essaie le deuxième._


----------



## boninmi (4 Février 2010)

Ce semble être un produit récent. Est-elle sous garantie ? Contacter le vendeur serait peut-être utile.


----------



## Mafersen (4 Février 2010)

Oui hélas, j'ai essayé avec les deux, et nada. 

Je ne sais plus si elle est encore sous garantie, elle était sur le PC de mon chéri. Or là comme j'avais beaucoup de travail à imprimer et qu'elle imprime plus rapidement (entre autres), j'ai voulu la mettre sur mon mac. Bon finalement, comme ça ne marche pas, j'ai plutôt perdu du temps à me casser la tête dessus.

Je ne sais pas si j'appelle le vendeur, c'est un peu des billes à mon avis pour la configuration, surtout sous mac. (c'était par correspondance... à part t'expédier le colis, ils t'aident pas à grand chose).

J'ai vu qu'il y a un numéro d'assistance sur le site d'Apple, vous pensez qu'on peut les appeler pour ce genre de trucs ? mais bon, apparemment, faudrait payer 49euros...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h45 ----------

Et en français courant , ça veut dire quoi cet extrait trouvé sur Apple ?:

*Votre imprimante ne figure pas dans la liste ?*

 Si votre imprimante PostScript niveau 2 ou 3 n'apparaît pas dans la liste, demandez un fichier PPD au fabricant de votre imprimante ou utilisez le fichier PPD générique.
 Si votre imprimante non PostScript (jet d'encre ou raster) n'apparaît pas dans cette liste, demandez un gestionnaire à votre fabricant d'imprimante ou essayez d'utiliser un gestionnaire Gimp-Print compatible.


----------



## fau6il (5 Février 2010)

Mafersen a dit:


> Oui hélas, j'ai essayé avec les deux, et nada.
> 
> Je ne sais plus si elle est encore sous garantie, elle était sur le PC de mon chéri. Or là comme j'avais beaucoup de travail à imprimer et qu'elle imprime plus rapidement (entre autres), j'ai voulu la mettre sur mon mac. Bon finalement, comme ça ne marche pas, j'ai plutôt perdu du temps à me casser la tête dessus.
> 
> ...



_http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche195436-gutenprint-ex-gimp-print.html_ _
Bonne lecture et bonne chance  !_


----------



## zigouiman (21 Août 2010)

J'ai le même problème que toi avec une Samsung CLX-3185. En fait elle fonctionne très bien sur mon mac pro en 10.5.8 (branché sur TimeCapsule) mais sur mon autre mac (G4 bipro) qui tourne en 10.4, impossible de trouver le pilote de l'imprimante (l'imprimante est bien détectée).

Edit : J'ai finalement trouvé des pilotes PPD dans les drivers Linux, mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas sous 10.4


----------



## manu_paris (20 Juin 2011)

zigouiman a dit:


> J'ai le même problème que toi avec une Samsung CLX-3185. En fait elle fonctionne très bien sur mon mac pro en 10.5.8 (branché sur TimeCapsule) mais sur mon autre mac (G4 bipro) qui tourne en 10.4, impossible de trouver le pilote de l'imprimante (l'imprimante est bien détectée).
> 
> Edit : J'ai finalement trouvé des pilotes PPD dans les drivers Linux, mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas sous 10.4



comment l'as tu installée ?? Je n'arrive pas à la faire marcher sur une airport express...
Le scan ne marche pas.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2011)

manu_paris a dit:


> comment l'as tu installée ?? Je n'arrive pas à la faire marcher sur une airport express...
> Le scan ne marche pas.



Salut,

J'ai trouvé en bas de page, des commentaires sur ce sujet dont :



> Produit de bonne facture, cartouche facilement accessible, sans mécanismes délicats. Les cartouches semblent abordables.
> Les pilotes sur Mac se sont installés sans problèmes (10.6), mais il me semble qu'il doit y avoir un bug pour le partage de cette imprimante. Bien que la configuration semble Ok,et partage installé, je ne suis pas arrivé à imprimer d'un autre Mac. Par contre raccordé à une Time capsule, elle se partage sans problème.....enfin presque, car visiblement elle ne sort pas toute seule de son mode veille. Donc dommage, il faut la réveiller (donc se déplacer) pour imprimer.
> Le soft de scan est efficace, celui intégré à OSX plus simpliste , mais suffisant dans la plupart des cas et fonctionne correctement.
> Donc principalement 2 problèmes qui j'espère seront mis à jour,
> ...


----------

